# HICAS and LSD; Do I have it or not?



## Guest (Jan 27, 2003)

Yo, I'm wondering whether or not my 240SX has rear-wheel steering and a limited slip. I understand that only cars with HICAS came with a limited slip diff. Is there a certain part of my VIN I can look at to determine whether or not my car is thusly equipped? Any other way I can tell?

Some of you might say "Drive the car and see if you can light both the rears up" or something, but the car's a project and doesn't run 

Edit: BTW, it's a white '92 5 speed coupe; base model, I think (it doesn't have any SE badging). Power windows/locks/sunroof, cruise.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

hmm, yours is a 5spd, so i'm not positive where it is. my 240SX was originally an A/T (then swapped in a 5spd), but how i knew i had HICAS, was the obviosu badging. there's a dark grey strip that goes across the lower part of the car and says, "SUPER HICAS". 

if that's not there, on my A/T 240SX, there was a small light right under/above (don't remember, i sold my car quite a while ago) the O/D button. that was on the panel directly behind the wiper blade controls.


----------



## BuudWeizErr (Sep 19, 2002)

See that bigass lump of pump bullshit on the passenger side of the firewall? That's a HICAS pump. If you the engine bay has that, it's a HICAS car. It can be eliminated, but I'm not 100% sure about the procedure. I think if you get a non-HICAS rear end (with LSD), you can mount that up, and then get a non-HICAS P/S pump, you should be able to remove the HICAS pump, but again, I'm not sure. There might be some line mating that will be needed.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2003)

Prop up the rear wheels and spin one. If they both spin it's LSD, but one will spin the other way than the other.

There's also some way to find out by looking at the diff, something like a yellow sticker... I really don't know. Check out 240sx.org FAQ section.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2003)

BuudWeizErr said:


> *
> 
> See that bigass lump of pump bullshit on the passenger side of the firewall? That's a HICAS pump. If you the engine bay has that, it's a HICAS car. snip *


Actually, that's the ABS actuator. To tell if you have HICAS, look at the rear end and see if there's a rack there. It should be pretty obvious. As well, there are two steering lines (beside the two brake lines) that run to a failsafe valve and then to the rack. I know, I just had to replace mine.

Andrew


----------



## SonsofWisdom (Mar 29, 2004)

ok...so concerning limited slip differentials there are clutch types...viscious types...and the gear drivin/hylical types?

man I've heard a lot of crap so here goes...I've heard the clutch types are ok...but they are stock parts and wear out over time so I'm not to keen on them...viscious also wear quickly but due to their nature...they also aren't the best for drifting

I've heard that geartype/hyclical (if I'm saying that right...prolly not but oh well) are genereally the strongest/longest lasting/MOST EXPESNISVE too...did I hear right?


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

lol your gonna bring back all the old threads about drifting/LSD's aren't you... How bout this... make a thread about LSDs and it might become a sticky


----------



## winter_sean (Apr 26, 2003)

Jay240SX_92 said:


> Yo, I'm wondering whether or not my 240SX has rear-wheel steering and a limited slip. I understand that only cars with HICAS came with a limited slip diff. Is there a certain part of my VIN I can look at to determine whether or not my car is thusly equipped? Any other way I can tell?
> 
> Some of you might say "Drive the car and see if you can light both the rears up" or something, but the car's a project and doesn't run
> 
> Edit: BTW, it's a white '92 5 speed coupe; base model, I think (it doesn't have any SE badging). Power windows/locks/sunroof, cruise.


I would say it's probably not an LSD. Some non-Hicas 240's did come with a limited-slip differential. Mine did - as did all Canadian one's as I understand. You can look underneath your car to determine if you've got rear wheel steering of course. I would say if it's an american non-SE then you should pick up an infinity q45 differential and put it on.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

lol, at first i was like whoa, esyip is back. but nope checked the date. revived an old thread, wtf. :dumbass:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

SonsofWisdom said:


> ok...so concerning limited slip differentials there are clutch types...viscious types...and the gear drivin/hylical types?
> 
> man I've heard a lot of crap so here goes...I've heard the clutch types are ok...but they are stock parts and wear out over time so I'm not to keen on them...viscious also wear quickly but due to their nature...they also aren't the best for drifting
> 
> I've heard that geartype/hyclical (if I'm saying that right...prolly not but oh well) are genereally the strongest/longest lasting/MOST EXPESNISVE too...did I hear right?


DIE FRIGGIN NOOB DIE!!!!!! DON'T REVIVE OLD THREADS!!!!!!!! RAWR!!!!!!!


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

oh shit....you got vspec growling! *runs and hides behind tree*


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

:runs up and steps on Jeongs pet fluffy.: :jeong runs and hides behind a tree crying:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> :runs up and steps on Jeongs pet fluffy.: :jeong runs and hides behind a tree crying:


:fluffy gets up and eats jordan: :fluffy:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> :fluffy gets up and eats jordan: :fluffy:


fluffy couldnt swallow my left nut.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

har har :fluffy:

i'm gonna start roiding fluffy..


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

yeah, you might want to do that. then he can have shrivled little nuts just like you :cheers:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

what's wrong w/ shrivled little nuts??


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

we need to teach the noobs a lesson to stop reviving year old threads


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

vsp3c said:


> what's wrong w/ shrivled little nuts??


 nothing... its all about the length of the trunk


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

I thought size didn't matter...


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

we're getting offtopic..


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

azRPS13 said:


> I thought size didn't matter...


you dont get laid, do you?


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

i do, its just that they keep telling me that(or are they telling themself?)


----------



## SonsofWisdom (Mar 29, 2004)

vsp3c said:


> DIE FRIGGIN NOOB DIE!!!!!! DON'T REVIVE OLD THREADS!!!!!!!! RAWR!!!!!!!



Don't worry...I'm not scared

I did a search you ass...simple question too simple for your simple mind?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

you can search but you can't post. if you have a question start a new thread if your question has not previously been answered. If you search and find an old thread and you have the answer to somebody else's question, keep it to yourself. the reason why the thread is dead is because the person already found out what they wanted to know. a thread is dead after 10-14 days


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

SonsofWisdom said:


> Don't worry...I'm not scared
> 
> I did a search you ass...simple question too simple for your simple mind?


stfu. you revived around 5 or 6 threads after registering to NF..friggin noob..
i don't want you or me getting banned so stop posting crap. when you run out of vagisil, use PM.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

it doesn't matter the size of the boat... its the motion in the ocean that counts...

but let me tell you... it takes a hella lot longer to get to england in a row boat


----------



## SonsofWisdom (Mar 29, 2004)

vsp3c said:


> stfu. you revived around 5 or 6 threads after registering to NF..friggin noob..
> i don't want you or me getting banned so stop posting crap. when you run out of vagisil, use PM.



aight...I suppose I should apologize amigos. I shall pay a little more close attintion to the post date even if I still have questions relating to the topic that weren't answered...honest my bad

by the way...take some midol guys


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Haha...


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

SonsofWisdom said:


> aight...I suppose I should apologize amigos. I shall pay a little more close attintion to the post date even if I still have questions relating to the topic that weren't answered...honest my bad
> 
> by the way...take some midol guys


midol?? roids will do :fluffy:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

vsp3c said:


> midol?? roids will do :fluffy:


 touche


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Another pissing contest closed


----------

